# Apple Airtag to track your mountain bike?



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

Do you think it would be a great idea to put an Apple Airtag on your mountain bike to track it? I think the device is small enough that you could wedge it into a crack/aperture and it wouldn’t be noticed right away by a thief.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

It uses bluetooth. Range is like 20 feet. 

There are a variety of sim card compatible gps units on the market that will perform this function for you. However, the police won't help you get your bike back, so you'll be kicking in doors yourself.


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

Hardrake said:


> Do you think it would be a great idea to put an Apple Airtag on your mountain bike to track it? I think the device is small enough that you could wedge it into a crack/aperture and it wouldn't be noticed right away by a thief.


Doesn't your phone warn you if an Airtag is following you? It is some sort of anti-stalking feature.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S7DVT33?pd_rd_i=B07S7DVT33&pd_rd_w=9xbAO&pf_rd_p=c948d1c4-2ace-4ebe-b463-b35b878b8e34&pd_rd_wg=FC9hm&pf_rd_r=312ZYKHTNZSSVJTEG8B3&pd_rd_r=3524e94c-011a-4ee0-a4a7-321611fd81db



Seems like you could fit this somewhere. Anyone find something with better than a 2 week charge time?


----------



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

That device looks a bit large but thanks for the info.


Streetdoctor said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S7DVT33?pd_rd_i=B07S7DVT33&pd_rd_w=9xbAO&pf_rd_p=c948d1c4-2ace-4ebe-b463-b35b878b8e34&pd_rd_wg=FC9hm&pf_rd_r=312ZYKHTNZSSVJTEG8B3&pd_rd_r=3524e94c-011a-4ee0-a4a7-321611fd81db
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you could fit this somewhere. Anyone find something with better than a 2 week charge time?





Streetdoctor said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S7DVT33?pd_rd_i=B07S7DVT33&pd_rd_w=9xbAO&pf_rd_p=c948d1c4-2ace-4ebe-b463-b35b878b8e34&pd_rd_wg=FC9hm&pf_rd_r=312ZYKHTNZSSVJTEG8B3&pd_rd_r=3524e94c-011a-4ee0-a4a7-321611fd81db
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you could fit this somewhere. Anyone find something with better than a 2 week charge time?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

It was also my first thought about the air tag. The only problem I can see is if the thief also has an iPhone, they’ll get a warning that an air tag is following them and they would be prompted to find it and throw it out.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

TylerVernon said:


> It uses bluetooth. Range is like 20 feet.


Not exactly...it's also tied into apple's "Find My" network, so it pings off any (modern) Apple device that it gets close to. If the thief takes the bike somewhere remote, then you're screwed, but if its around people, there's a good chance you'll get a signal back.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Coworker of mine just this week had their truck stolen out it their driveway. They left the fob inside the car accidentally. They noticed the movement on the camera and realized what was happening. A shortly after calling it in they realized the dogs GPS collar was in the truck, they let the police know and they actually caught them. No idea which collar or how long the battery lasts or how big it is, but it was a satisfying story nevertheless.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hardrake said:


> Don't buy a mountain bike from Yeti. They engage in censorship. For more information, Google: "Yeti cancels the tribe."


So you're looking for a way to track your stolen Yeti, eh.


----------



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

No, I don’t own a Yeti. To Hell with that company!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

TylerVernon said:


> It uses bluetooth. Range is like 20 feet.
> 
> There are a variety of sim card compatible gps units on the market that will perform this function for you. However, the police won't help you get your bike back, so you'll be kicking in doors yourself.


This would depend a ton on the police force.

My wife had her iPhone stolen in an airport. Thief flew home with it and brought it home, to Florida.

I tracked the phone with "find my iPhone", called the police in the area to tell them what happened. They went to the home and the person denied it. They contacted the airline, confirming that the person was in the same location as my wife at the time and went back and put him in cuffs...

The guy freaked out when the police showed up the first time, so he destroyed the phone and threw it away. He had to pay us restitution for the value of the phone and was put on probation.

Considering bikes can easily exceed the value of a phone these days, police will absolutely go after a thief.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Dave 2D just posted a video about this.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

FrankS29 said:


> Considering bikes can easily exceed the value of a phone these days, police will absolutely go after a thief.


Bloody hell! How expensive are phones in your neck of the woods?


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

FrankS29 said:


> This would depend a ton on the police force.
> 
> My wife had her iPhone stolen in an airport. Thief flew home with it and brought it home, to Florida.


Your wife is very lucky. That is an extremely rare level of service.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

mik_git said:


> Bloody hell! How expensive are phones in your neck of the woods?


My wife's stolen phone had a value of $950. My current phone has a value of $1,200. In NY, that is grand larceny in the 4th degree to steal my current phone.

My bike would be Grand Larceny in the 3rd degree since my bike exceeds $3,000 in value. Basically guaranteed jail time.



TylerVernon said:


> Your wife is very lucky. That is an extremely rare level of service.


In Florida, the phones value made the theft 3rd degree Grand Larceny. It also helps that we literally tracked it right to where the phone was. We sent screen shots of the exact address and the airlines ended up confirmthat guy living there was in the same exact location as my wife when the phone was stolen. It was a pretty easy case for them.

If your $100 huffy goes missing and you have no idea where it is, yeah they are going to do practically nothing.

But if my bike that's valued at thousands of dollars is stolen and I can show them, with GPS Tracking, exactly where it is. They will jump at the ability to get such an easy to close case.

Value of the object stolen plays a large role in police interests. If you have a high value item stolen and you know exactly where it is, with irrefutable electronic tracking proof that's icing on the cake.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Without the airlines confirming he was there (very circumstantial anyway), having the phone was just possession of stolen property, very difficult to prosecute. If someone stole a bike out of your garage and it was sitting in zems apartment, you could have all the location trackers in the world plus live video from the handlebar and no le agency would give you the time of day.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

TylerVernon said:


> Without the airlines confirming he was there (very circumstantial anyway), having the phone was just possession of stolen property, very difficult to prosecute. If someone stole a bike out of your garage and it was sitting in zems apartment, you could have all the location trackers in the world plus live video from the handlebar and no le agency would give you the time of day.


You really shouldn't just make blanket, absolute statements like, they can't, or they won't. 
A buddy of mine had two dirt bikes stolen from his garage, total value about $8000. 
Another friend of his found one for sale on Craigslist, my friend showed the detective, they set up a "buy", and the county and state cops drove 100 miles south at high speed, with my buddy along for the ride. They also towed a trailer behind the county cops suv. 
The buy went off, they recovered one of the bikes and trailered it home, and got info on where the other one was and who actually stole them. Turned out it was a guy from just a couple miles down the road. They also recovered the other bike.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

So now we need someone to invent a secret bike holder for an air tag. I’m thinking a plastic plug that would snap into the bottom end of the fork steerer.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Hardrake said:


> That device looks a bit large but thanks for the info.


1" x 3" would fit under your seat. Especially if you used a seat rail bag to conceal it. I was thinking about buying it and installing with two sided tape inside my SWAT tube. Wish it had a longer battery life though.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

steadite said:


> So now we need someone to invent a secret bike holder for an air tag. I'm thinking a plastic plug that would snap into the bottom end of the fork steerer.


Something that fit inside your handlebar under a grip would be best.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Why bother? There are many devices on the market for this purpose. You're gambling that this thing would be within bluetooth range of an Apple device when Apple has a market share of 30%.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Airtag stem cap.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Inside the rim, let the valve stem double as an antenna.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder if an AirTag would fit neatly in a OneUp EDC steerer plug? It's definitely not ideal as a theft tracker, but there's a lot of scenarios where it would be decent.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, perhaps being inside a metal tube would affect the bluetooth range too much to be useful?


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Inside a SWAT box won't work since bikes with those are carbon. The carbon will shield any signals from passing so that won't work. I think under the seat seams like the best location since it's not encased in any metal or carbon.


----------



## MikeA0589 (May 15, 2020)

Can confirm placing them in metal and carbon is having an issue. I installed three Airtags on Friday in my stems. Went to check Find My app just now and all three were "last seen" yesterday morning around the time when I installed them. Tried finding, tried pinging a tone&#8230; "cannot locate"

gonna go searching for adhesive holders for under the seat I suppose.



Big Fil said:


> Inside a SWAT box won't work since bikes with those are carbon. The carbon will shield any signals from passing so that won't work. I think under the seat seams like the best location since it's not encased in any metal or carbon.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

MikeA0589 said:


> Can confirm placing them in metal and carbon is having an issue. I installed three Airtags on Friday in my stems. Went to check Find My app just now and all three were "last seen" yesterday morning around the time when I installed them. Tried finding, tried pinging a tone&#8230; "cannot locate"
> 
> gonna go searching for adhesive holders for under the seat I suppose.


Bummer. Thanks for the experimentation. Looks like the adhesive mount under the seat is the frontrunner so far. 








Moment Hard Shell Mount for AirTags™ (108-023)


Tracking your stuff with AirTags? The Moment Hard Shell Mount for AirTags™ is made from a rugged aramid fiber shell and backed with a super-strong adhesive




www.shopmoment.com


----------



## MikeA0589 (May 15, 2020)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Bummer. Thanks for the experimentation. Looks like the adhesive mount under the seat is the frontrunner so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these "Moment" brand holders. Is that the price for ONE? No fucking way I'm pay $20 for a piece of tape for a $25 tracker x4


----------



## camsmith9315 (May 3, 2021)

Streetdoctor said:


> 1" x 3" would fit under your seat. Especially if you used a seat rail bag to conceal it. I was thinking about buying it and installing with two sided tape inside my SWAT tube. Wish it had a longer battery life though.


I'm wondering if this would be small enough to fit on the inside of my seat post....also not sure if that would block the signal or not but that was my first thought, and I'd probably install it in such a way that it would take a few minutes to find and remove.


----------



## MikeA0589 (May 15, 2020)

camsmith9315 said:


> I'm wondering if this would be small enough to fit on the inside of my seat post....also not sure if that would block the signal or not but that was my first thought, and I'd probably install it in such a way that it would take a few minutes to find and remove.


I originally installed under my fork using some $4 pipe insulation foam I've smartly kept around for the last 6 years but it was quite tight and I was afraid it would eventually fall out. One of my bikes were too narrow. I thought about the seat post but I have a dropper so that wouldn't work on one of them. The other two bikes were too narrow. Looking around each bike, the stem was the only place that the Airtag would fit for all of them.


----------



## brianwon (Jun 2, 2012)

Mounted an airtag inside a black silicone case (cheapie from amazon) and double side taped it to the upper clamp of the seatpost under the saddle. Can't really see it unless you're looking for it - although I might add a zip tie to fasten it for some additional piece of mind, which will make it slightly more visible. 

I had it initially mounted inside the top tube in my carbon frame to keep it real stealthy, but like others have stated, the reception wasn't so great.


----------



## MikeA0589 (May 15, 2020)

brianwon said:


> Mounted an airtag inside a black silicone case (cheapie from amazon) and double side taped it to the top clamp top of the seatpost under the saddle. Can't really see it unless you're looking for it - although I might add a zip tie to fasten it for some additional piece of mind.
> 
> I had it initially mounted inside the top tube in my carbon frame to keep it real stealthy, but like others have stated, the reception wasn't so great.


Can you link me to the silicone sleeves from Amazon? All of the ones I've seen there won't ship for like 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

this really isn't much different than those Tile tags that have been on the market for years. They're pretty much useless for trying to recover stolen items.


----------



## brianwon (Jun 2, 2012)

MikeA0589 said:


> Can you link me to the silicone sleeves from Amazon? All of the ones I've seen there won't ship for like 3-4 weeks.


These, but it does appear that they're not in stock. The colored ones are however. 








Amazon.com: Maylai 2 Pack Protective Case for Apple AirTags Location Tracker Protector ,Soft Silicone Anti-Scratch, Lightweight and Portable Keychain Accessory (Black and Navy Bule)


Amazon.com: Maylai 2 Pack Protective Case for Apple AirTags Location Tracker Protector ,Soft Silicone Anti-Scratch, Lightweight and Portable Keychain Accessory (Black and Navy Bule)



www.amazon.com


----------



## criscokkat (May 5, 2021)

TylerVernon said:


> Why bother? There are many devices on the market for this purpose. You're gambling that this thing would be within bluetooth range of an Apple device when Apple has a market share of 30%.


Believe it or not, _active_ users of smartphones in the United States is nearly 50%. There are more android sales, 70/30%, but the average iPhone is in active use for nearly 5 years, and Android is less just over 2. Even the phones themselves are supported with new software updates for 6 years plus. Most android phones get 18 months, tops, outside of some critical security issues.

This is coming from a person who only made the switch to iOS 2 years ago, after getting frustrated with having to buy a new phone every 2 years. I also liked the new directions apple was headed on privacy. I used to always be one who would endlessly experiment with my phone as things were not updated after a year to make them last longer, and really enjoyed some of the customizations under android, but after a while I just wanted it to work.

I am hoping a one time cost of airtags will do the job for a reasonable cost.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I've never had a problem with Samsung Galaxy phones lasting many years. But last year I gave a big middle finger to Apple, google, and Samsung and run GrapheneOS on a Pixel 3.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Harold said:


> this really isn't much different than those Tile tags that have been on the market for years. They're pretty much useless for trying to recover stolen items.


As I understand it, all iphones help track your tags, whereas with tile it's just people with the app installed, which is a much smaller subset of passing phones.

That said, although my tiles were piss-useless when I first got them, they've actually made enough firmware improvements in the last 3 years for me to upgrade my 1-star review.

It somehow knew my wallet was in my wife's car at the other end of town last week, and my wife does not have the app installed.

But finding stolen things vs. lost things? I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ghettocruiser said:


> But finding stolen things vs. lost things? I guess we'll have to see.


The biggest issue with stolen items is related to the poor range and low transmit power of bluetooth. Even accounting for the fact that more people have iphones than use the tile app, so you do have better saturation with this tech, at least.

It's even mentioned in this thread. You can't truly HIDE the tag, because the signal gets blocked once you do. So the tag has to be out in the open to work at all. Which leaves it accessible to being tampered with.

Even assuming that thieves take awhile to catch on to it and it offers some improvement in tracking stolen items, once they do catch on, they'll realize it's pretty easy to find and remove the tag or find some other workaround (I can think of a few).


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

GPLama with way more analysis:


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

If you go tubeless you can put it inside the tyre.

Tubeless valve with airtag holder would be good kickstarter project.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Saddle makers let's start making an easy spot to insert an airtag into the saddle .........just sayin'


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

arnea said:


> If you go tubeless you can put it inside the tyre.
> 
> Tubeless valve with airtag holder would be good kickstarter project.


yeah, because I would want it bathed in sealant all the time. great idea....

I'm not as optimistic as this GPLama guy about their usefulness for tracking my bikes. I don't think he really ran enough tests on that specific sort of scenario. His "under the park bench" test really is going to be catching a maximum number of passers-by. What happens when a thief grabs your bike and rides off with it? If they toss it into a van and drive off with it? If the thief has an android phone (or turns their phone off, or doesn't even have a phone)? Will it come close enough to any iphone-using passers-by for you to get any location pings?

Can you use an app like this to look for these sorts of tags on bikes you think you might want to steal?

Bluetooth Smart Scanner, BLE Finder, BLE Scanner | Ace Sensor Inc.

Is an app like that good enough to allow a thief to FIND the airtag so they can remove it and leave it behind before taking off with your bike?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Big Fil said:


> Saddle makers let's start making an easy spot to insert an airtag into the saddle .........just sayin'


so thieves have a premade spot to look so they can remove the tag?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I maintain it might well be worth considering for thefts of opportunity vs. actual career bike thieves.

The later group will be pretty hard to out-tech, for sure.

Which group is more likely to take your bike is probably location-specific.


I actually think my road bike power meter has a tracker built in. I can't imagine it will ever be useful for anything.


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

I've placed one inside my frame (carbon) and it's working well. NFC range is reduced, but Bluetooth seems to be working well. I'm sure it would be better in the open, but that has obvious disadvantages  So far, so good in a hidden spot inside the frame.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Harold said:


> so thieves have a premade spot to look so they can remove the tag?


I was meaning if the saddle maker made a spot when installed it would look like any other seat even from the underside and would only be accessible by removing the seat from the post. Like another person stated if someone was a pro there are ways to scan for a device anyway.


----------



## DanielN (May 6, 2021)

Hardrake said:


> Do you think it would be a great idea to put an Apple Airtag on your mountain bike to track it? I think the device is small enough that you could wedge it into a crack/aperture and it wouldn't be noticed right away by a thief.


I think it would work both for find my if walking away from it, kids bikes and also theft as it will take some time before theif is notified, I think under saddle or behind water bottle or hidden under frame is best to not mess up reception of Bluetooth. Me and my buddy where looking for this also something flexiable to mount differently on four different bikes, couldn't find one and wanted it also quick for kids bike as we got airtags now. We ended up making one for ourselfs and it ended up to be quite nice I think so going to ship some out also in weekend feel free to message me I'll share the link (don't want to share link here so I don't break any advertisement rules to self promote , found this forum just now when I tried to find some good discussion on this topic)


----------



## DanielN (May 6, 2021)

what option you think is best?


----------



## lnarachi (May 9, 2021)

SkyAboveDirtBelow said:


> Doesn't your phone warn you if an Airtag is following you? It is some sort of anti-stalking feature.


There's a way to take the speaker out of the airtag so the thief can never hear it. They can get a notification that an airtag is following them, and they can click play sound which will give its location away.


----------



## lnarachi (May 9, 2021)

steadite said:


> It was also my first thought about the air tag. The only problem I can see is if the thief also has an iPhone, they'll get a warning that an air tag is following them and they would be prompted to find it and throw it out.


remove the speaker - super easy


----------



## taythecoug (Oct 1, 2018)

lnarachi said:


> remove the speaker - super easy


Also, don't report it as lost until that is a last resort. Track location to find it, then report as lost once close by. Battery life is supposed to be one year, why were people says 14 days earlier in the thread?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

lnarachi said:


> remove the speaker - super easy


It gives them a warning on their iPhone. If the thief is an android user, as most are, youd be safe.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

steadite said:


> It gives them a warning on their iPhone. If the thief is an android user, as most are, youd be safe.


I heard at this point in time it only gives the warning to someone if they are running IOS 14.5 or later.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Should you buy an AirTag or a Tile tracker? Here's how they stack up | CNN Underscored


In the realm of item tracking, Tile is likely the most well-known Bluetooth tracker. With a plethora of models to choose from and compatibility across devices, Tile has made it easy to locate items at various price points. Now Apple is in the item-tracking game with the $29 AirTag — and features...




www.cnn.com


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

I'l just stick with insurance.


----------



## BikerX22 (Apr 2, 2004)

This one time at band camp, I put an airtag up.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

BikerX22 said:


> This one time at band camp, I put an airtag up....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This post is useless without pic's


----------



## BikerX22 (Apr 2, 2004)

speedygz said:


> This post is useless without pic's












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyAboveDirtBelow (Apr 14, 2019)

It was a million to one shot, Doc.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

BikerX22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well played sir, you win the interwebz for the day


----------



## ChrisSandstorm (Nov 14, 2018)

Well for 29.00 bucks and having my 5k bike stolen along with the wife's bike, I am going to give it a try. I would have loved to have had this on my bike and rolled up to this punks house and gone full rage the machine.


----------



## EugWanker (5 mo ago)

I’m using an AirTag for my suitcase and it works really well. I’ll put one on my bike but I’m not sure where to put it. I’ve seen three types of holders for sale:

1) Headtube holder. It is a 1 cm tall thing that is metal on the bottom and plastic on the top. The bottom piece is a little bowl that screws into the headtube in place of the usual cap and the AirTag sits in that. Then there is a plastic screw on or snap on cover on top.

2) Under seat holder. It clamps onto the rails.

3) Bottle mount holder. It has bolt holes to fit the bottle mount so you can mount a bottle cage over it.

I’m leaning toward the headtube holder but there are only a few designs out there so I’m thinking any savvy thief would know what it is as soon as they see it.

EDIT:

4) There is also a seatpost reflector holder. Basically it’s like the reflectors that bike shops put on the back of the seat post, but this one is big enough to hold an Apple AirTag inside.

Anyhow, I’ve ordered a headtube AirTag holder. We’ll see how it looks.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

I have the steerer tube holder on my mtb, looks like a carbon cap but it’s plastic. You’d really have to know what to look for to notice it. I also have one on the water bottle holders, under the down tube on the third set of bottle bosses on my gravel bike. Again, unless you turned the bike over you wouldn’t see it. Haven’t lost my bike yet, but for the price of these air tags it couldn’t hurt any. Got a 6 pack of them at Costco. I think the key to it is that you could take action sooner than later, and enhance the chances of getting your bike back quickly. Like all preventive measures, if a pro bike thief wants your bike its insurance claim time. If it’s Joe the Rag Man and he sees your bike while your in the porta potty and rides off they could be very effective. Thieves of opportunity usually arent that smart.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ I’d do my business in a bush before a porta potty with my bike watching me. 

I think AirTags are a great idea although I’ve heard that if they are hidden within the frame they don’t pick up a signal, I could be wrong.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ...I’ve heard that if they are hidden within the frame they don’t pick up a signal...


Correct. Faraday cage.


----------



## EugWanker (5 mo ago)

J_Westy said:


> Correct. Faraday cage.


FWIW, the headset one sits just above the headset. Base is often metal but the top is plastic. 

PS. I have found another type. There are bike bell Apple AirTag holders too.


----------



## senorbanana (May 11, 2017)

I have one 3m double sticked to the inside of the frame after removing the fork


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

I


EugWanker said:


> FWIW, the headset one sits just above the headset. Base is often metal but the top is plastic.
> 
> PS. I have found another type. There are bike bell Apple AirTag holders too.


isn't the top plastic so it can transmit better? Not a bad thing.


----------



## EugWanker (5 mo ago)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> isn't the top plastic so it can transmit better? Not a bad thing.


Yes, that’s what I was suggesting. It’s resting on the headset and not inside the frame, with a plastic top (of various designs) to facilitate signal transmission. It just sticks out a bit higher, as if you cut the suspension fork steerer tube a bit long to allow for adjustment.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

I 3D printed a holder someone designed and mounted it under my bottle cage. Not as hidden but no range issues


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Any new applications to storing airtag on bike?

This seems interesting, but no reviews








Stealth Tag® Fork- The Smallest AirTag Holder to Track and Protect You


Worried about your pretty mountain bike getting stolen while stopping for coffee? Look no further than Stealth Tag!




spencer3dprints.com


----------



## Carlin (Oct 10, 2009)

Bikeventures said:


> Any new applications to storing airtag on bike?
> 
> This seems interesting, but no reviews
> 
> ...


I've purchased a few of these from their Etsy site for various Fox forks. They work great and are very low profile. I've had no issues with reception or them coming loose.


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

I use a Muc Off AirTag holder on my bikes. You need to remove the tire to remove it.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

i mounted mine in my frame through the specialized SWAT box. you cant see it and range is fine.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Is there an Android equivalent to the airtag?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I might put one in the hidey hole of my new bike.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Koban said:


> I use a Muc Off AirTag holder on my bikes. You need to remove the tire to remove it.


 I ruled this out because I might add tire inserts down the road.


----------

